
YOU ARE THE ROBOTS Human Automation Is the Future – And It Is Dangerous - enzoavigo
http://thelongandshort.org/machines/automation-and-the-future-of-personal-finance
======
daveloyall
I think this is kinda poorly written and it needlessly focuses on the
financial industry.

But, it's a good article about an important topic:

> _A robotic system may actually be constituted by an algorithmic 'mind' that
> coordinates a 'body' of people, like Uber drivers acting out the will of
> their invisible algo-boss._

It seems to me that this is what "software is eating the world" really means.

------
thomnific
Of all the kinds of automation you could choose to argue against ...

There will always be a need for people lending money to have salespeople, loan
adjudicators etc. But interacting with the teller is only necessary (or
enjoyable) for certain demographics. For most people it is no fun to wait in
line to get your $100 while the tellers chat away ("quill and pen" indeed).

As far as the cashless society goes, I reckon the effect on the poor
would/will be far worse than the effect on consumers of retail banking
services.

